# Solved: Windows Server 2003 NTDETECT Failure



## HellfireXD (Oct 8, 2010)

When I try to bootup the system I get a NTDETECT Failure. I have already run chksdk /r, fixmbr, fixboot, replaced the NTDETECT.COM file from my Win Server 2K3 disc, the NTLDR and rebuilt the boot.ini file. 
Am I missing something that should be obvious? I am currently running our IT shop myself so any and all help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HellfireXD (Oct 8, 2010)

The disc i used to copy the files from was a different version of server 2003. i copied the same files from the service pack uninstallation folders and it fixed the issue.


----------

